# Scanner Network Brother DCP-7065DN

## pacolotero

I have a Brother DCP-7065DN (192.168.1.190)

The problem when I test the scanner (`scanimage -T`) shows this error:

scanimage: no SANE devices found

This is the output of `brsaneconfig4 -q`

```
...

...

187 "MFC-7460DN"

188 "MFC-7360"

189 "MFC-7860DN"

190 "DCP-7065DN"

191 "DCP-7060D"

192 "DCP-7055

...

...

Devices on network

  0 Scanner             "DCP-7065DN"        I:192.168.1.190
```

In my /etc/sane.d/dll.conf I have set "brother4"

----------

## tomtom69

Did you also set/uncomment "net" in your /etc/sane.d/dll.conf ?

Maybe you also need to set permissions in your /etc/sane.d/net.conf

----------

## pacolotero

Net is set in dll.conf and permissions 777 same error

----------

## tomtom69

Can you post your /etc/sane.d/net.conf?

----------

## pacolotero

Net.conf is "empty" only commented lines

```
# This is the net backend config file.

## net backend options

# Timeout for the initial connection to saned. This will prevent the backend

# from blocking for several minutes trying to connect to an unresponsive

# saned host (network outage, host down, ...). Value in seconds.

# connect_timeout = 60

## saned hosts

# Each line names a host to attach to.

# If you list "localhost" then your backends can be accessed either

# directly or through the net backend.  Going through the net backend

# may be necessary to access devices that need special privileges.

```

----------

## tomtom69

net.conf should contain the ip address of the scanner. In your case something like

192.168.1.190   # Brother 

You can also try to set the ip address using environment, before executing scanimage:

SANE_NET_HOSTS=192.168.1.190

----------

## pacolotero

Same error with this opctions   :Sad: 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

did you run 

```

brsaneconfig4 -a name=DCP-7065DN model=DCP-7065DN ip=192.168.1.190

```

taken from: http://blog.philippklaus.de/2011/11/install-brother-dcp-7054dn-on-ubuntu/

greets bb

----------

## pacolotero

I had already executed that command

You can see it in the output of `brsaneconfig4 -q` 

```
Devices on network 

  0 Scanner             "DCP-7065DN"        I:192.168.1.190
```

Say that the printer works perfectly is just the scanner doesn't work

----------

## tomtom69

Did you try to specify the scanner in the scanimage command, like

scanimage -T -d DCP-7065DN

and maybe some increase of verbose, too: -vvv

----------

## pacolotero

scanimage -T -d DCP-7065DN -vvv

```
scanimage: open of device DCP-7065DN failed: Invalid argument

Calling sane_exit

scanimage: finished
```

----------

## tomtom69

This looks strange.

To find and install a scanner, brother supplies the tool "BRADmin Light" which requires java.

After downloading from the brother web site, it can be started by+

java -jar "BRAdmin Light.jar"

Is ts possible to try this tool?

----------

## i92guboj

Hi.

I don't know if you still have this problem. I've been fighting with a similar issue for some months so I thought I'd share my findings just in case. I guess you have surfed the net as I did in search of a solution. If you did, and you didn't find one, then your issue might very well be the same.

What finally lead me to a solution was this:

```
# for file in /usr/lib/sane/*brother*; do ls -l $file && ldd $file; done

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 37 ago 18 20:19 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-brother4.so -> /usr/lib64/sane/libsane-brother4.so.1

        linux-vdso.so.1 (0x00007fffadb78000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007fc07d6de000)

        libnsl.so.1 => /lib64/libnsl.so.1 (0x00007fc07d4c6000)

        libusb-0.1.so.4 => not found

        libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x00007fc07d1c4000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x00007fc07cfc0000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007fc07cc18000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007fc07da4f000)

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 41 ago 18 20:19 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-brother4.so.1 -> /usr/lib64/sane/libsane-brother4.so.1.0.7

        linux-vdso.so.1 (0x00007fff17911000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007fe7f6fb6000)

        libnsl.so.1 => /lib64/libnsl.so.1 (0x00007fe7f6d9e000)

        libusb-0.1.so.4 => not found

        libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x00007fe7f6a9c000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x00007fe7f6898000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007fe7f64f0000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007fe7f7327000)

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 155K ago 18 20:19 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-brother4.so.1.0.7

        linux-vdso.so.1 (0x00007fffff3fd000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007f03142f5000)

        libnsl.so.1 => /lib64/libnsl.so.1 (0x00007f03140dd000)

        libusb-0.1.so.4 => not found

        libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x00007f0313ddb000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x00007f0313bd7000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007f031382f000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007f0314666000)

```

See the libusb not found part. It turns out that these silly drivers need libusb-0.1, which is ancient and deprecated. Fortunately, Gentoo still offers a package for that. It's called libusb-compat. After emerging it, all the sane tools could find my scanner again, via Wi-Fi.

----------

## F_

i92guboj, you are a life-saver.

I can confirm that emerging 'libusb-compat' allowed me to use xsane with my Brother DCP-J140W.

----------

## i92guboj

Glad to be of any help. See you around.

----------

